# Favorite Pick Material



## GuitaristZ

Well....let us know


----------



## violation

Sharp, thick nylon Dunlop Jazz III's... the red ones. Nothing beats it.


----------



## auger

for me its .36 and .24 nylon
usually dunlops but occasionally I find thin sand papery no name brands
also quite good

Auger


----------



## Rumble_b

Dunlop 1mm, black with the grippy texture on them. Thats the ONLY pick I will use. Well really I've been using them so long they are the only ones I can use now. Nothing else feels right.


----------



## Guest

Did we do this poll already? I can't remember...

For acoustic I like the sharp attack of a brand new .73 mm Tortex. For electric I'll go to the Tortex if I really need some bite but otherwise I pretty much always use 1.14 mm Dunlop 500s -- they have an edge I find very versatile.


----------



## GuitaristZ

man I love the dunlop Jazz II's. I have yet to try the jazz III's but they seem awesome too...I think its just a difference in the tip pointyness....


----------



## violation

GuitaristZ said:


> man I love the dunlop Jazz II's. I have yet to try the jazz III's but they seem awesome too...I think its just a difference in the tip pointyness....


I used to use a typical shaped pick and half an hour after using a Jazz III I threw the other picks out, lol.

I can play much faster with them 'cause of the sharp tip, the thickness, and they don't slip from sweat because of the raised text on both sides... makes pinch harmonics easier to achieve 'cause the size of the pick is about half that of a typical one... among many other things, they rock.


----------



## Accept2

Stainless steel or plastic for me.............


----------



## hoser

Rumble_b said:


> Dunlop 1mm, black with the grippy texture on them. Thats the ONLY pick I will use. Well really I've been using them so long they are the only ones I can use now. Nothing else feels right.


same here.


----------



## bickertfan

ivory sounds best to me


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Ultex! Some form of plastic.

http://www.jimdunlop.com/index.php?page=products/pip&id=18&pmh=products/picks


----------



## GP_Hawk

They have a JAZZ III Ultex coming out soon also! I must 100's of Jazz III's lying around


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

GP_Hawk said:


> They have a JAZZ III Ultex coming out soon also! I must 100's of Jazz III's lying around


Really!!!!!!!! I saw all kinds of promise from JAZZ III, just didn't like losing the pick attack you get from Ultex.


----------



## GuitaristZ

so different materials actually sound different???? I thought thickness was the main thing....


----------



## Mooh

Dunlop Ultex, which I figure is something like plastic. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 55 Jr

Stainless steel.

I usually have one in my pocket.

Brass is the second chioce.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Robert1950

I assume Tortex is some type of plastic?


----------



## ENDITOL

I've recently been converted to the 'boutique' V-Pick...


----------



## Milkman

I've always liked the old style celluloid (plastic) picks. The Fender shape works for me.

I like the durability of nylon but I prefer the sound of the plastic.

I buy them by the gross with my name on them (for kicks).


----------



## Falcatarius

I like hard plastic that doesn't bend with a smooth finish. Generally .96mm

It just feels more pleasant then nylon and I think the pop it gives you is key for certain styles. (such as funk)


----------



## mike7

I used to have a sweet Pickboy Edge Carbon Nylon pick, but i dropped it into a crack in my couch.  It was the best material ever... Now I need to use a plastic jazz 3...


----------



## danbo

Dunlop Nylon black 1mm! :banana:


----------



## Soupbone

*other*

I use a pick sometimes, it can be made out of anything. 
I prefer the sound of raw finger tips with occasional accidental twings of fingernail for all styles of playing except for single note improv then I grab what ever pick is laying around.
I guess if I had to make a choice -the purple ones


----------



## JBassJohn

Bass players don't need picks.


----------



## devil6

JBassJohn said:


> Bass players don't need picks.



In certain situations i like the attack of the pick as opposed to the softness of flesh. But the majority of the time i play with my fingers.

I voted plastic for the pick material, though i've never tried brass(other than my slide) on bass.


----------



## stratovani

I like Lexan (a kind of plastic) like they use in the Dunlop Stubby and Big Stubby picks.


----------



## gpower

I used to use 1.5mm Dunlop Tortex almost exclusively. I now use the Dunlop polycarbonate gel heavy. I love the feel and tone I get using these picks.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

My vote goes to nylon ( Dupont's highest grade as in Brain picks ) overal but I really like the tone from celluloid and not the wear. I also like copper for metal, agate for stone.

Khing


----------



## GuitaristZ

what does stone sound like?


----------



## felenoral

Nylon picks give off a nicer tone for me and a softer attack, so I usually play with the Jazz IIIs. If some other picks like Tortex, Gators, Delrin, etc. are laying around, I'll play with them too from time to time.


----------



## SZ Addicted

GuitaristZ said:


> what does stone sound like?


Inquiring minds want to know. Honestly, I didn't even thing there was such a thing. I can't even recall seeing any for sale. Probably pricey. I'd hate to miss the pick guard or strum on to the top with one of those... 

-Twiggy


----------



## kinggeoff

Dunlop nylon .73's awwww yeah. Cheap and they'll wear down before they break. Great grip


----------



## Agata0023

My favorite material is Anodized Aluminum. Dunlop TeckPick's to be more specific. I used to dig brass, but then I found these. They do wear down though, and I play alot so I go through many of them, and they are kind of hard to find. I order mine in from the UK via eBay. 

However, if I by chance forgot to put one in my pocket when I go out somewhere, I've been known to use regular good old fashioned medium's. Whatever make, whatever model.


----------



## adamthemute

I use those Dunlop Gator Grip ones, usually 0.96 MM. I have grossly sweaty hands and these don't slip. They also seem to last a lot longer than nylon or those Fender ones.



Agata0023 said:


> My favorite material is Anodized Aluminum. Dunlop TeckPick's to be more specific. I used to dig brass, but then I found these. They do wear down though, and I play alot so I go through many of them, and they are kind of hard to find. I order mine in from the UK via eBay.
> 
> However, if I by chance forgot to put one in my pocket when I go out somewhere, I've been known to use regular good old fashioned medium's. Whatever make, whatever model.


Those sound and look kinda cool. I just ordered 3 of them from Ebay for $3 or so.


----------



## Agata0023

You're going to get (depending on what color you got) shavings of the color EVERYWHERE. Its like a really fine dust kinda. All over your hands, your strings, pickguard, knobs, bridge. Everywhere man. Even the silver ones do it. Its kind of a pain in the ass, but its worth it. I love the picks, and a quick wipe down gets most of the mess.


----------



## zontar

Agata0023 said:


> You're going to get (depending on what color you got) shavings of the color EVERYWHERE. Its like a really fine dust kinda. All over your hands, your strings, pickguard, knobs, bridge. Everywhere man. Even the silver ones do it. Its kind of a pain in the ass, but its worth it. I love the picks, and a quick wipe down gets most of the mess.



I've just discovered these picks--they work great on my 12 string.


----------



## Andy

Dunlop Ultex - 0.73 or 1mm, depending on my mood. Nice full warm tone and they last forever.

Andy


----------



## MaxWedge

Three sided stainless steel.


----------



## Dude5152

.80 mm Brain picks. Not to thin or thick and have a cat's tounge grip so they dont slide between your fingers.


----------



## noobcake

good old .73 Dunlop Ultex pick for me, they have good attack and just the right amount of flexibility plus they're fairly cheap and durable as hell.:smile:


----------



## Gilliangirl

Dude5152 said:


> .80 mm Brain picks. Not to thin or thick and have a cat's tounge grip so they dont slide between your fingers.


Me too..... love those cat tongues. I use .53's tho', the green ones. Those picks changed my life.


----------



## 55 Jr

............


----------



## rockgarden

GuitaristZ said:


> Well....let us know


Fender "premium celluloid" heavy guage picks. I can't get them in any stores in Montreal, so I bought a couple of boxes (72 picks per box, if I recall correctly) via Ebay. I don't go through picks very quickly, so I'm set for a while!


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Anyone have any experience with Silver picks? They're sold on ebay as MOJO picks made from silver quarters. I was wondering how those would sound but at $15 each I'd like to check here first.


----------



## dwagar

I won't use anything but copper. Dunlop Hotlicks. I like .010's


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> Anyone have any experience with Silver picks? They're sold on ebay as MOJO picks made from silver quarters. I was wondering how those would sound but at $15 each I'd like to check here first.


i like the mojo picks, but the guy that sells them is kind of a jerk. long story.
they have a nice chirpy attack and it's easy to get pinch harmonics from them.

i also like the surf picks made from lignum vitae (ironwood) and they have a nice plunky sound. i'm a big fan of stone picks, as well. they are very smooth over the string and are very good for fast alternate picking and sweeping too, i suppose. i also have a couple of picks made from stainless that are fashioned after the shape of the dugain picks (thanx chris schaffer) that have a really thick, meaty sound.

i use tortex picks on my flat top, but i only use 'alternate' materials or my fingers on the electric.


----------



## fraser

dwagar said:


> I won't use anything but copper. Dunlop Hotlicks. I like .010's


i like pennies on electric
dunlop tortex 1.0- the blue ones on acoustic, when i use a pick


----------



## GuitaristZ

Dunlop Jazz III ftw people...so obvious...its the greatest pick ever made! :rockon:


----------



## zontar

GuitaristZ said:


> Dunlop Jazz III ftw people...so obvious...its the greatest pick ever made! :rockon:


I just bought one the other day--and a couple of other picks I'd never tried.

It's okay--it'll go in my backup picks.

But I haven't been moved to give up Tortex, Gator grip, teckpick, or double pick--depending on the song/guitar.

Mostly I use Tortex on electric & the Techpick on my 12 string.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> i like the mojo picks, but the guy that sells them is kind of a jerk. long story.
> they have a nice chirpy attack and it's easy to get pinch harmonics from them.
> 
> i also like the surf picks made from lignum vitae (ironwood) and they have a nice plunky sound. i'm a big fan of stone picks, as well. they are very smooth over the string and are very good for fast alternate picking and sweeping too, i suppose. i also have a couple of picks made from stainless that are fashioned after the shape of the dugain picks (thanx chris schaffer) that have a really thick, meaty sound.
> 
> i use tortex picks on my flat top, but i only use 'alternate' materials or my fingers on the electric.


Can I get the short version of why he's a jerk?

Also, what kind of sounds do you get from Dunlop hotlicks (copper), Steel (can you recommend a brand) and the stone picks? I'm looking for a really smooth, mellow, warm, not bright sounding pick...any suggestions?

I may also look into getting a mojo...maybe keep my pinch harmonics more consistent.


----------



## thecornman

Dunlop Ultex .73 pick is the one I've been using as of late.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> Can I get the short version of why he's a jerk?


i ordered thru his eBay store and chose the optional insurance. 
when the order seemed to be taking longer than what seemed 'normal' i e-mailed him to politely enquire as to when the package was shipped. he was rude, refused to answer my question and accused me of being impertinent. i wasn't. 
check the feedback on his eBay profile. everything goes according to plan - all is good. anybody have any negative experiences and he just goes off on them. that's the pattern over and over.
a word of advice... get the shipping insurance.



Marcel Furlanetto said:


> Also, what kind of sounds do you get from Dunlop hotlicks (copper), Steel (can you recommend a brand) and the stone picks? I'm looking for a really smooth, mellow, warm, not bright sounding pick...any suggestions?


sounds to me like U'd like the teardrop or normal picks from these guys. the more pointy the pick the brighter they seem to be. the teardrops from picks and stones are nicely rounded on the end so U still get the beef from the added mass of the stone pick but the warmth and smoothness from a not overly 'pointy' tip. i think U'd probably like the dugain picks that elderly sells, as well. go for the bone, horn or ebony picks.

the mojo pick and all the lighter metal picks tend to be much brighter than stone. there's a guy that makes plectra out of american silver 50 cent pieces and i'd like to try those out. but the only metal pick i've ever played that has the timbral characteristics that U're talking about was made for me by an internet friend. big, thick, heavy and contoured like the dugain picks. he gave me two. one is normal and the other has been drilled out for some weight relief. both have the grip dipped in rubber. 
somebody really needs to do a run of these picks because the really are quite special. a very full bodied sound w/ a really nice round sound and amazing control over pinch harmonics. 
for real snotty rock n' roll, the mojo picks are pretty cool, tho'.


----------



## GuitaristZ

do you think the added mass of this pick would get me a much heavier tone? Im into playing heavy stuff.










Also, do picks made from Pre rola stones have better tones with fender amps?


----------



## Greg Ellis

adamthemute said:


> I use those Dunlop Gator Grip ones, usually 0.96 MM. I have grossly sweaty hands and these don't slip. They also seem to last a lot longer than nylon or those Fender ones.


Those are the purple ones, right?

Exactly the same picks I use. Gator Grip is cool! And cheap - $5 a dozen or something like that.

I find they burn out quickly though - maybe 6 or 8 hours of play time? 

By then, the edges are worn down, and it gets a lot harder to grab a squeal or a glisten when I need it.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

GuitaristZ said:


> do you think the added mass of this pick would get me a much heavier tone?


i think these picks would make U sound 'out of this world'.










http://www.starpicsaustralia.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=67

with the recent strength of the canajun loonie, it's a relative steal.


----------



## Renvas

rite now im using the cheap plastic ones. when i dont have a pick i just use a dime, but im thinking it must not be good for the strings, since itll probably leave make them break easier. I tend to find using my fingers to pick i get a warmer and muddled sound sometimes its fun testing out different materials


----------



## GuitaristZ

µ¿ z3®ø™ said:


> i think these picks would make U sound 'out of this world'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.starpicsaustralia.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=67
> 
> with the recent strength of the canajun loonie, it's a relative steal.


5000 Australian Dollars...

I'll kindly pass...


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

GuitaristZ said:


> 5000 Australian Dollars...
> 
> I'll kindly pass...


cheapskate...
man, that's under $4300.00 CDN. that's only $2150.00 CDN per pick. 
oh well, i guess U just don't care about _tone_ that much.:wink:


----------



## marcd

I've grown quite fond of those new Dunlop Ultex Jazz IIIs.


----------



## Vincent

I use Dunlop Nylon Picks...I sometimes change thickness of pick depending on the type of song Im playing...if strumming I may go with a thinner pick however I mostly use the dark grey picks .73 and .88



Sometimes I use a thinner pick when strumming acoustic and recording just to quiet things down a bit and not to hear the pick hitting the strings when recording with a mic.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Brain 1mm Dupont Nylon

Jazz III ( red ) Nylon

Hot Picks .8mm Copper


----------



## zontar

KHINGPYNN said:


> Brain 1mm Dupont Nylon


I just picked up one of those recently--nice pick.
Not enough to make me give up my aluminum ones or my Gator Grips--but it is a back up--especially for my 12 string (when I don't want to use the aluminum one.)


----------



## kous

Dunlop Tortex 1.14mm

When I started I was heavily influenced by a Yngwie lesson video.
He was using a purple pick and he said it was Dunlop.
So I bought a Purple Dunlop.


----------



## pattste

I use Dunlop Jazz III picks. 

I use the black ones mostly but use the red ones when I play with overdrive. (Yes, the black ones and red ones do sound different, believe it or not)


----------



## guitarjunky

*Dugain picks now in Canada*


































I now have these amazing tone machines: the Dugain picks, made by hand in France in many very interesting materials.

For more details, see my web site! http://www.guitarjunky.ca


cheers


----------



## zontar

Great--now I have something else I have to try out!:smile:

Actually it could be fun.

I also want to try out these-
awe-in-one.

I'm not dissatisfied with my current picks--I just like to try different types.


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

guitarjunky said:


> I now have these amazing tone machines: the Dugain picks, made by hand in France in many very interesting materials.


that is very cool.
for those not in the know, the dugain plectra are really cool if one has a predilection for inert matter in their hand. 
differing materials really provide quite a spectrum of sonorities, as well.


----------



## guitarjunky

If you want to try them, I offer a no shipping fee promo to all Guitars Canada Member (until February 15). Contact me on [email protected]

Cheer!


----------



## Edutainment

Tortex.

Here are some random words so my post isn't too short to post:
Toaster
Waffles
...No not waffles, I'll save that one for a rainy day.
(Family Guy reference, not well animated like Ren & Stimpy but funny in it's own way)


----------



## ComputerMonkey

Ultex Jazz III


----------



## canuck

Jazz III Red Nylons and Jim Dunlop Grey Nylon 0.88's for me! :rockon:


----------



## Big White Tele

*This is Zilmo's favorite pick*


----------



## rhh7

My pick says "Dunlop...1.14mm"


----------



## Robert1950

Whatever the Duncan Jazz III is made of. That is a nice pick.


----------



## devnulljp

violation said:


> Sharp, thick nylon Dunlop Jazz III's... the red ones. Nothing beats it.


Looking for the I Agree smiley, but I agree :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950

devnulljp said:


> Looking for the I Agree smiley, but I agree


That's what I've been using for that last hour. Dunlop Jazz III.


----------



## rev156

These are what I am currently trying. I like the ultex for the bright tone but I am trying the yellow and red dunlops. The jazz III's are nice but I like a size between them and the usual size. Sooo, I shave the tops off and drill holes for grip. Works for me!







[/IMG]


----------



## Drazden

rev156 said:


> These are what I am currently trying. I like the ultex for the bright tone but I am trying the yellow and red dunlops. The jazz III's are nice but I like a size between them and the usual size. Sooo, I shave the tops off and drill holes for grip. Works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


THEY MAKE ULTEX JAZZ III'S?! WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED?!

seriously. How long has this been going on?


----------



## rev156

They had them for at least 6 months in Sarnia.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

> what does stone sound like?





> Inquiring minds want to know. Honestly, I didn't even thing there was such a thing. I can't even recall seeing any for sale. Probably pricey. I'd hate to miss the pick guard or strum on to the top with one of those...


A friend of mine picked up the Agate pick in Italy when he was there.
It's hand made and is dimpled for your finger and thumb.

I use it when I want notes to project... it has a lot of mass and sounds the note quite loudly when you want it to. The attack is smooth and quick. Overal a nice asset.
I believe the cost was around $20. To have it shipped would probably double the cost but I'm not sure.


----------



## guitarjunky

Dugain offers different type of stones...

http://dugain-picks.fr/medias/dugain-picks_anglais.htm

I just received most of the stone ones and will be posting them shortly on my web site...

They are available in Canada, anywhere for a 2.50$ shipping fee.


----------



## Guest

*V Picks!*

Check out V picks you won't look back.


----------



## ne1roc

Beevee said:


> Check out V picks you won't look back.


I really gotta take the plunge. Everyone who tries these says the same thing.


----------



## steve60ca

I used to use the Tortex picks but they spin. I was in Welland a couple of months ago and found some picks called Surepick. It's like a hard gel with a raised logo. Loved the red mediums. Turns out they're American and don't export to Canada anymore. So, when I went to Vegas at the end of May, I went to Sam Ash and bought what they had in stock, which was only 3 boxes (18 picks)


----------



## satch09

violation said:


> Sharp, thick nylon Dunlop Jazz III's... the red ones. Nothing beats it.



Yeah I have to say they are very good picks, because of how small they are, the pick alone helps straighten out a lot of bad techniques, and makes playing more accurate and sharp. Not too mention the smallness of them make pinch harmonics easier, that being said I found that pinch harmonics happen more frequently by accident since they're tiny. There are a lot of benefits with them. Anyone who shreds should play with jazz III's in my opinion. Lately though I've been playing a lot of acoustics so I've been playing with the dunlop match piks, I love the grip on them. I have problems with picks slipping, but the grip they have on them is perfect, and would defintiely be a recommendation for anyone having a similar problem, great thickness as well...


----------



## copperhead

fender heavy -i think there plastic .i dont mind if the edge wears off sooner than nylon i like them


----------



## Scottone

Another vote for the mighty Jazz III


----------



## EchoWD40

Snarling Dogs Brain 1.14 Orange Plastic Picks.


----------



## whammybar

I use those Dunlop aligator picks. Brand new they almost have 'fur' on them but when that wears off all that's left is beautiful deep sweet tone. There's no going back for me.


----------



## zontar

whammybar said:


> I use those Dunlop aligator picks. Brand new they almost have 'fur' on them but when that wears off all that's left is beautiful deep sweet tone. There's no going back for me.


I recently started using them--but for some reason while I love them when playing my Iceman and my Mustang, while I prefer Tortex picks for my Les Paul and my Ibanez AF95. 

The Gator Grips you mention here have beveled edges, the Tortex picks do not.


----------



## Joshbi

Dunlop jazz 3s for me


----------



## Guest

I go back and forth between little green Tortex and Stubbys. Stubbys are great for a clean sound, and slide nicely off the string. Tortex have a bit of a rasp to them. I think picks get taken for granted, it's remarkable how different types affect your tone. 

I've also been giving the Jazz picks a try too. I don't mind the red ones at all!


----------



## notme

Dude5152 said:


> .80 mm Brain picks. Not to thin or thick and have a cat's tounge grip so they dont slide between your fingers.


I've just recently started using the Dunlop Brain picks and love them. I Use different thickness depending on if using acoustic, electric, if I'm picking, strumming, etc.
The guitar store never seems to have the ones I'm looking for in stock. Do any of you guys order in bulk (a dozen or so)? If so, where do you usually order them from?


----------



## Eminor

V-Picks. Made outta transparent acrylic. They're pretty thick and took a little getting used to after decades of using Dunlop Tortex 88's, but after about 15 minutes I was hooked. They give a nice warm, rounded tone with very little pick-on-string noise - sort of halfway between playing with fingers and with a pick I guess. Only problem comes when you drop the pick on a darkened stage, or in fact just about anywhere. Good reason to pack spares and a mag light.


----------



## michaelscofield

I tried the Jazz IIIs, they felt nice but they were far too tiny for me. I was using Tortex 70mm's and now have come to feel at home with 73mm's, they seem just right.


----------



## Robert1950

michaelscofield said:


> I tried the Jazz IIIs, they felt nice but they were far too tiny for me. I was using Tortex 70mm's and now have come to feel at home with 73mm's, they seem just right.


The Jazz III XL is closer in sized to a normal pick. You may find them more to your size.


----------



## Robert1950

I originally said plastic, but now I use Jazz IIIs so now I would pick nylon since that is what a Jazz III is made of.


----------



## michaelscofield

Robert1950 said:


> The Jazz III XL is closer in sized to a normal pick. You may find them more to your size.


Didn't know about those, thanks, I will definitely try them next time I'm at the store!


----------



## okcomputer

GuitaristZ said:


> what does stone sound like?


GuitaristZ, do you realize the link in your signature goes to a spam site with pop unders?


I use the Dunlop Match Piks, .83's for most stuff. For jazz and picking I'll use a heavier nylon pick.


----------



## jimihendrix

hey there...i use tortoise shell picks...ivory...baby seal...or any other endangered species that i can get a hold of...ha ha ha...

they're kinda hard find these days...never mind being illegal...so i usually opt for tortex-type hard picks...


----------



## monson

JIM DUNLOP .73mm
.60mm


----------



## sulphur

I've used Dunlop Tortex for years, anywhere from a .73mm down to .50mm.
I think that I used even heavier at one time but dropped down to save strings.

A while ago, a buddy gave me a Jim Dunlop Jazz II and really came to like it.
Since then I got a variety pack of DAVA picks from L&M, five in the pack.
First one I used was the small red one, same size and stiffness of the Jazz II
and has rubber around the area you grasp of the pick. Coolio.


----------



## Hamstrung

I've really come to like the Steve Clayton "Ultem" picks. They're supposedly a synthetic "tortoiseshell" material. 
They have a nice bright attack to them that I love and a good feel.

Steve Clayton USA - Ultem Guitar Picks


----------



## TWRC

I used to be a Dunlop Tortex guy. When I was younger I used 1.0mm and then started using .88mm. A few years ago I switched over to Nylon Brain picks at .88mm also and haven't looked back. I just like that the picks keep their shape longer but after a lot of playing, they get quite soft, which is when I replace them.


----------



## sulphur

Ya, I'd lose the point off the Tortex in probably a month or so, if I was playing steady.

The Jazz II and this DAVA I'm trying, seem like they'll last quite a while.


----------



## TWRC

The Dava's kept breaking on me because I like to hold the back of the pick when I'm strumming, but the material and shape were really nice.


----------



## sulphur

The mixed pack from L&M is pretty cool.

Five different designs. 
The smaller jazz type I'm using, a larger one like it,
a couple of different nylon picks and one with a metal tip.
I looked at the last one and only thought that I'd be changing strings soon.


----------



## lamf

dunlop Ultex 1.14 idont like my pick to flex and they have great attack


----------



## FrankyNoTone

A slight necro...

Picks are like .25 to $1 each and that's pretty cheap compared to strings or even coffee/donuts so to me, durability is not a consideration as long as they last a playing session. What I've noticed is a big difference in tone and I have a handful of different picks to use depending on my mood and the song I'm trying to butcher with my playing.

My favourite by a slight margin are Dunlop carbon fibre jazz III picks because they sound very even, have great grip, play fast, and show no wear whatsoever... essentially its the pick of the gods.

But I also like the Steve Clayton acetal picks for their ultra-bright buzzy sound, Dunlop stubby's for their "round" sound, etc. Even the tone sucking Traynor delrin picks I bought at L&M on a whim serve a purpose by saving me from palm muting (I'm not kidding... not much anyways).


----------

